# This may be a dumb question....



## bluebetta26 (Apr 21, 2016)

But do bettas like grass-type aquarium plants?

I've heard how bettas like most hygro species, including wisteria, water sprite, and moss. I currently have a java fern (which he seems to avoid) and floating wisteria (which he likes to sleep on top of, and rest on during the day) in his temporary 2.5 gallon tank. 

I originally was going to plant his 10 gallon with dwarf lotus, wisteria, water sprite, hygrophila corymbosa compact, giant hygro, and crypts. It was going to be a biotope, and I had flourite substrate and red toned river rocks. 

However, after seeing this image










I decided that I loved how lush, happy, and green it looks with mainly dwarf hair grass and amazon frogbit roots. I also realized I didn't like the red toned flourite substrate, and switched to eco complete.

Now, I want to go with dwarf hairgrass, giant hairgrass, microsword, and amazon frogbit, along with a dwarf lotus or two. Basically, I am wanting to recreate a tank similar to the photo above. 

I'm planning on keeping some wisteria free floating until the plants grow in, and to make the transition easier on my betta. 

Basically, my question is (to people with hair grass, vallisneria, or other grass-like species) do your bettas seem to like the plants, sleep, or play in them like they do other plants?

Perhaps I'm over thinking this a bit, I just want my betta to be happy! 

I'm wanting to place my order for plants today, so any thoughts would be appreciated! 

Thank you!

(I have a finnex planted+ 24/7 light, a bunch of seachem liquid ferts, eco complete substrate, and root tabs, so I'm not concerned with not being able to meet the plants requirements.)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Mine like them. I don't have much, but they love soft leaves & flowy things.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

My fish absolutely loves dwarf hair grass. He flops around in it and shoves his face into it like he's looking for things to eat lol. From what I heard you can't grow it without CO2 though. I'm using a finnex planted plus light as well. I ordered my grass from substrate source on Amazon, it's beautiful. Also using Eco substrate  and I dose nilocg macros and micros.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebetta26 (Apr 21, 2016)

What a pretty boy you have, @Autumncrossing!

I didn't know that about the co2, good to know. I think I'm going to try with just excel, as I've read people who kept it with no injected co2 with no problems. Granted, the growth might not of been as fast or carpet-y, but it didn't die from my understanding.

I'm looking into making and using a DIY co2 though in the near future. It looks pretty easy, and like it'd be a fun project. .


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Thank you, I love him very much ! I would be very careful with excel.... I've dosed it in the past and my animals have immediately started twitching like they were in pain and then they died . In my experience, I know this is a personal thing and lots of people use excel without issues but I think pressurized CO2 is safer... The company cannot legally say this or they wouldn't be able to sell excel to the general public but it's an algaecide whereas straight up CO2 occurs naturally from exhalation of living creatures. I've also heard a lot of issues about DIY CO2, the pressurized systems are better. A used one would be a good starting point or perhaps a cheap fluval system upgraded if you are home often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Autumncrossing said:


> My fish absolutely loves dwarf hair grass. He flops around in it and shoves his face into it like he's looking for things to eat lol. From what I heard you can't grow it without CO2 though. I'm using a finnex planted plus light as well. I ordered my grass from substrate source on Amazon, it's beautiful. Also using Eco substrate  and I dose nilocg macros and micros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of rock is that?/Where did you get it?


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

It's called seiryu stone, I got mine on eBay .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

